# .

## AlexDS

,          ?
             ?

----------


## FLY_INTER

" " 
  19.      
**  
   ,   .

,   '    ,   
         , 
            ̳ 
               ,   
      ,      . 
,      ,  
      .  (       19  
,        N 1709-III ( 1709-14 )  
11.05.2000 )  
      31.       **  
,          
   .
          ,     

䳿,    .

----------


## AlexDS

*FLY_INTER*, .   -  ,      .     300.          " i 䳿"?       ,   ?

----------

ֳ    ,           ,     ,    .
       ,  ""  .

----------


## AlexDS

**,   ?       ?

----------

**, " ",    -   "     " ( )   ,        /    

> 

  *AlexDS*,      ( _,  )
  ,  ""       
     /,   ""

----------

?  ,   , , ,  , ,    (        )  ..,    -    ,       .

----------


## FLY_INTER

> FLY_INTER, .   -  ,      .     300.          " i 䳿"?       ,   ?

        ,   ,      (\)  ,           ,      . ,    : ,   ,    ,   :  

>

----------

,        ""   ,  ,      ,    ,     .

----------

> 

  ?
      ?

----------

,  .

----------


## laithemmer

к,  ,   ,     ?

----------


## Sir_2006

> к,  ,   ,     ?

        ,   ,     ,

----------


## laithemmer

> ,   ,     ,

  , ...    ,   .  ,       (((      .

----------


## RAMM

> ,   .

  , , .  .

----------


## laithemmer

. 
 .         ,      .    ,  .

----------


## Ihor

!    ,

----------


## alexx76

> , ...    ,   .  ,       (((      .

              ..    ..     ..    a@ .          ..  102..         ..  ))    ..  )).     (   )         .          480

----------

